# Pas de prise de terre...



## Marso (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour a tous, 



Voila, j'habite en Afrique pour le moment et je ne possede pas de prise de terre me semble t'il car lorsque j'ai branché mon ipod au secteur et que je veux le debrancher, je me prend une drill a chaque fois que je manque d'attention (pied aui touche le sol...). Je vais bientot avoir un PB et j'aimerais savoir si cela risque de poser probleme lorsque je l'utiliserai alors au'il est branché sur le secteur...



Merci de vos reponse


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

installez vous même une prise de terre : gros piquet de tente dans le sol , un fil de cuivre ...


----------



## MrStone (15 Mars 2005)

Hello,

euh, sympa le 'bricolage' du piquet de tente, mais je m'y risquerais pas  

Plus sérieusement,  quel type de fiche secteur as-tu ? Est-ce un modèle identique à ceux qu'on trouve en France, aux US, ou autre ?
Un élément qui peut déjà t'aider à conditionner ton choix : sur les adaptateurs secteur d'iPod, ainsi que sur ceux de la gamme iBook/Powerbook vendus en France, il n'y a à ma connaissance pas de raccord vers la terre, tu as juste une prise 'simple' avec un neutre et une phase (c'est bien comme ça qu'on dit, hein ?  ). Cela probablement car il s'agit d'un transfo, qui délivre un courant de sortie sans danger réel (du 12 volt je crois, j'ai pas le transfo sous les yeux je peux pas vérifier). Seules les machines de bureau ont un prise terre.
Mais effectivement si tu as les mains un peu humides, tu risques de sentir un petit buzz sur la coque du PB ou au dos de l'iPod lorsque tu les manipules et que ceux-ci sont en charge.

A priori rien d'alarmant là dedans, mais c'est vrai que ça peut être désagréable à forte dose. (perso j'aime pas  )


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

pourquoi ???? c'est ainsi que c'est fait une colonne de terre d'immeuble ...  je les ai regardés faire ... c'est un groooos  piquet , c'est tout


----------



## MrStone (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ???? c'est ainsi que c'est fait une colonne de terre d'immeuble ...  je les ai regardés faire ... c'est un groooos  piquet , c'est tout



Va expliquer ça à ton assureur le jour où tu as un souci et que la moitié de ton installation a brûlé  :rose:


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2005)

un peu de lecture http://volta.electricite.free.fr/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=17&prt=1
et pour les féneants
_certains appareils ont un symbole avec un double carré sur l'enveloppe, ces appareils là ne doivent pas être relier à la terre, la construction indique qu'ils sont à double isolement._
donc.... pas besoin de terre , aller ouste au piquet 

si tu prends le jus sur ton ipod c'est qu'il y a un défaut, appele apple (je l'aime bien celle là  ) et demande un échange standard


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un peu de lecture http://volta.electricite.free.fr/articles.php?lng=fr&pg=17&prt=1
> et pour les féneants
> _certains appareils ont un symbole avec un double carré sur l'enveloppe, ces appareils là ne doivent pas être relier à la terre, la construction indique qu'ils sont à double isolement._
> donc.... pas besoin de terre , aller ouste au piquet


moiaaais  ... alors moi, un site avec autant de fautes d'orthographe, je me méfierai du fond ...
terre = sécurité pour le retour des chtits electrons ... ça ne peut jamais nuire ...


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2005)

non non et non on ne met pas à la terre des éléments qui ont une double isolation,  parole d'electricien 
et puisque tu critiques le lilen lis celui ci (attention pdf)
http://www.legrand.fr/inter/liblocal/pdf/FicheRecommandation/Legrand_R_UneBonneMiseALaTerre.pdf
et si cela ne te suffit pas je te sors les cahiers techniques de schneider


----------



## hogs (15 Mars 2005)

La mise à la terre ou la double isolation est là pour protéger l'utilisateur d'un défaut de l'appareil. Dans le cas présent, il semble que le PB se charge en électricité statique ce qui est différent. C'est un peu ce qui peut se passer en voiture avec le frottement des pneus ou encore le flux d'air sur la carosserie. Une simple lanière conductrice reliée à la carrosserie et en contact avec le sol suffit ...

Si tu sens le picotement de la décharge, c'est que la surface de contact entre ta peau et le PB est trop faible. Regarde aussi en fonction de tes chaussures, parfois certaines sont plus isolantes que d'autres.
Tu peux alors soit poser franchement la main dessus avant de taper, soit encore poser le PB sur une natte conductrice reliée à la terre ou à un bracelet dde poignet ce qui te mets au même potentiel électrique que le PB. On en trouve dans n'importe quel magasin de matériel d'électronique.


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2005)

le raisonnement est bon , par contre... il parle d'un ipod, le powerbook il l'attends


----------



## hogs (15 Mars 2005)

oups ...


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non non et non on ne met pas à la terre des éléments qui ont une double isolation,  parole d'electricien
> et puisque tu critiques le lilen lis celui ci (attention pdf)
> http://www.legrand.fr/inter/liblocal/pdf/FicheRecommandation/Legrand_R_UneBonneMiseALaTerre.pdf
> et si cela ne te suffit pas je te sors les cahiers techniques de schneider


evidemment, si vous sortez l'artillerie lourde ... je m'incline .... ça force le respect ...


----------



## Balooners (15 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et si cela ne te suffit pas je te sors les cahiers techniques de schneider



Ben si tu veux, je vais faire un tour aux Archives et je t'apporte ça 

Je dois bien avoir ça dans mes fichiers quand même 



Pfff Legrand c'est des petits joueurs ...


----------



## daffyb (15 Mars 2005)

Et pour en repasser une couche, la terre est là au même titre qu'un disjonteur, ou un fusible. Pour la Sécurité de l'utilisateur en cas de défaillance du matériel. Et pour finir si c'est pour brancher un adaptateur ce n'est vraiment pas la peine. C'est utile pour une machine à laver ou un four électrique par exemple, mais pour un iPod ou un ordinateur portable, on s'en tape un peu :love:


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2005)

quoi moi je suis un gros troll ? hin hin hin

ABB pouaaaaahhhhhh :love:


----------



## iota (15 Mars 2005)

Salut.



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> sur les adaptateurs secteur de la gamme iBook/Powerbook vendus en France, il n'y a à ma connaissance pas de raccord vers la terre, tu as juste une prise 'simple' avec un neutre et une phase.


Si tu mets la rallonge sur un adaptateur de powerbook/iBook tu as bien une prise terre.

Si tu regarde attentivement (après avoir enlevé la rallonge ou la prise simple) un adaptateur secteur pour portable Apple, tu veras que l'ergo en metal (le bitouniou rond... ) permet de relier l'adaptateur secteur à la terre quand on utilise la rallonge.

@+
iota


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2005)

ABB aussi, c'est moins cher que schneider et aussi bon!!!  
sinon, pas mieux que vous!


----------



## daffyb (15 Mars 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Si tu mets la rallonge sur un adaptateur de powerbook/iBook tu as bien une prise terre.
> ...


Ca peut aussi servir à faire cage de Faraday et ça aide aussi à limiter des problèmes d'EMC, mais c'est loin d'être primordiale, surtout pour un transformateur de quelques kilo watt. Enfin, moi je dis ça mais mon iMac a très bien supporté de fonctionner 24h/7j pendant 2 ans sans prise de terre (d'ailleurs même de disjonteur de la maison de connaissait pas la terre :love:  ), les joies de la location de vieilles maisons aux normes de 1920 !


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> Voila, j'habite en Afrique pour le moment et je ne possede pas de prise de terre me semble t'il car lorsque j'ai branché mon ipod au secteur et que je veux le debrancher, je me prend une drill a chaque fois que je manque d'attention (pied aui touche le sol...). Je vais bientot avoir un PB et j'aimerais savoir si cela risque de poser probleme lorsque je l'utiliserai alors au'il est branché sur le secteur...
> Merci de vos reponse


Tu ne dis pas si l'alimentation secteur est une bien une alimentation Apple car dans ce cas il s'agit d'une alimentation à découpage qui est toujours à séparation galvanique rendorcée... c'est à dire qu'il n'y a aucun lien direct entre l'entrée (secteur) et la sortie (DC) vers l'ipod ... c'est pourquoi les alimentations à découpage ne sont jamais munies de prise de terre dans leur fiche (je suis dans la branche)
Donc dans ton cas précis si tu recois une décharge c'est que ton alimenattion est défectueuse.
En aucun cas ton Ipod qui est alimenté en très basse tension n'est concerné par ce problème.

Je te conseille la vérification suivante: tu prends un ohmetre et tu mesure l'impedance entre les broches de ta fiche secteur (non branchée!!!) et les broches de sortie de ta fiche Ipod ... dans tous les cas l'impedance doit être très très elevée sinon ... retour au SAV!!

Joseph


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2005)

sinon vu la qualité de l'electricité en afrique , un onduleur serait peut être envisageable non ?


_daffyB j'espere que tu as pas le retour par le conduit d'eau et les inter en porcelaine :love:_


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sinon vu la qualité de l'electricité en afrique , un onduleur serait peut être envisageable non ?
> _daffyB j'espere que tu as pas le retour par le conduit d'eau et les inter en porcelaine :love:_


Un onduleur est un convertisseur DC vers AC ... pas envisageable ici


----------



## daffyb (15 Mars 2005)

Je ne connais pas le terme exact, mais quand naas parle d'un onduleur (terme générique), c'est surtout un "régulateur de tension" qui te sort une toute jolie sinusoidale sans toutes les micro coupures et sautes de tension...


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2005)

jo_6466 (joli nom  ) c'est gentil de vouloir expliquer un onduleur 
(si si merci  , après un projet de trigénération et de clean source de 22 MVA ça fait toujours du bien de revoir les fondamentaux :bebe: )

mais quand tu as un circuit pourri, c'est bien utile d'avoir un onduleur qui avale les creux/ pics de tensions afin de ne pas fatiguer ton matériel informatique outre mesure, donc je persiste (na  ) un onduleur n'est pas à exclure 

si tu regarde au post #6 je recommandais aussi à nôtre ami le retour vers le sav


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> jo_6466 (joli nom  ) c'est gentil de vouloir expliquer un onduleur
> (si si merci  , après un projet de trigénération et de clean source de 22 MVA ça fait toujours du bien de revoir les fondamentaux :bebe: )
> mais quand tu as un circuit pourri, c'est bien utile d'avoir un onduleur qui avale les creux/ pics de tensions afin de ne pas fatiguer ton matériel informatique outre mesure, donc je persiste (na  ) un onduleur n'est pas à exclure
> si tu regarde au post #6 je recommandais aussi à nôtre ami le retour vers le sav


Nom de Zeus tu ne t'es pas techniquement ennuyé dans la vie!!
Allez retour au banc d'école pour un petit résumé sans prétention:
REDRESSEUR = convertit la tension AC en tension DC pour l'alimentation directe de dispositifs électroniques DC
CHARGEUR = convertit la tension AC en tension DC pour la recharge et la charge d'entretien de batteries
ONDULEUR = convertit la tension DC en tension AC pour l'alimentation directe de dispositifs électriques ou électroniques AC
STABILISATEUR = stabilise la tension AC de sortie lorsque la tension AC d'entrée subit de fortes variations d'amplitude ... absorbe aussi les micro-coupures de la tension d'entrée
CONVERTISSEURS DE FREQUENCE = convertit la tension AC d'entrée de fréquence X en tension AC de fréquence Y
UPS ou NO-BREAK = mise en cascade d'un chargeur/redresseur + batterie + onduleur permettant d'assurer la continuité de l'alimentation d'un appareillage électrique ou électronique AC en cas de disparition de la tension secteur AC

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour l'utilité de l'onduleur dans le cas de réseaux "yo-yo".
Dans le cas précis de Marso où il est vraisemblablement question de défaut d'isolation galvanique entrée:sortie un simple transformateur d'isolement placé à l'entrée de son alimentation pourrait suffire pour résoudre son problème de picotements si le retour au SAV n'est pas possible

Joseph


----------



## Marso (19 Mars 2005)

Merci a tous de vous etre donné autant de peine pour repondre a ma question, bien que j'ai eu quelque fois du mal a suivre certaine chose (vous savez moi et la physique...  ). Mais je pense que je vais faire simple, je vais installer une isolation en dessous de mon bureau (tapis, je sais c'est pas tres technique tout ça... :rose: ), et je vais essayer de trouver un onduleur...

Merci a tous et bonne journée

Marso


----------

